# Stealth grey GTR why not.....



## Tinkerbell (Jul 2, 2014)

The GT-R Nismo seen at goodwood was finished in a matte Stealth grey, it looked fantastic, i enquired if this would be one of the colours available on this car and could it be made available on a new normal GT-R, i was told that this colour had been withdrawn because of possible shining in key areas, like door handles, the boot and of coarse finger prints. Pitty really i would have put up with that no trouble!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Sounds like a colour pwpro can help you out with...

Edit:
Jeez, look at this guy putting his fingerprints all over the car ;-)


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nismo looks bang tidy with that finish...apart from the fingerprints of course lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I do like that, looks slick. Don't let Sir Hoy near it tho Nissan.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It looks cheap compared with Porsche liquid metal silver - the only silver I'd ever choose when buying a car. Sadly at £76,000 for the paint the Nissan silver IS cheap.

If you haven't seen the Porsche silver in the flesh, you have to seek it out.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Tinkerbell said:


> The GT-R Nismo seen at goodwood was finished in a matte Stealth grey, it looked fantastic, i enquired if this would be one of the colours available on this car and could it be made available on a new normal GT-R, i was told that this colour had been withdrawn because of possible shining in key areas, like door handles, the boot and of coarse finger prints. Pitty really i would have put up with that no trouble!


We could wrap your car so it's near identical to that 

Paul


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

pwpro said:


> We could wrap your car so it's near identical to that
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



Really? How close I'm interested


----------

